# Timeless Writings Across Martial Arts



## Dragonhour (Jan 5, 2012)

I have found some books and articles to be timeless (that I can go back to them numerous times and decades later to extract new lessons and perspectives) and spanning across the martial art (easily applicable in strategy and tactics throughout different disciplines). These are my top two even though I studied Tae Kwon Do and Jeet Kune Do, and I thought a discussion of everyone's top two with links when available would be useful to all.

Heiho Kadensho by Munenori Yagyu

Go Rin No Sho (Book of Five Rings) by Miyamoto Musashi


----------



## Indagator (Jan 7, 2012)

Yep I was going to say Gorin No Sho but you beat me to it.

Perhaps the Art of War by Sun Tzu would be a good one, also.

And from out of left field I'd say De Laude Novae Militae (In Praise of the new Knighthood) by St Bernard of Clairvaux...


----------



## dcsma (Jan 8, 2012)

Beat me to it with the Art of War by Sun Tzu.  But really anything by Bruce Lee especially his quotes.


----------



## jedtx88 (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen In The Martial Arts by Joe Hyams.  It's usually dirt cheap and a great quick read.


----------



## David43515 (Jan 9, 2012)

"Living the Martial Way"


----------

